# '28 Lindy?



## saladshooter (Jul 31, 2015)

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Shelb...nk-wood-28-rare-very-/141733000431?nav=SEARCH

Not sure why people still repaint nowadays.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 31, 2015)

Here's my 33-34 Lindy. Fenders different, and Plane not aluminum original. but at about $2000.00 more bang for your buck.


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 31, 2015)

Wow! Nice bike Brian!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 31, 2015)

Metal sculpture...


----------



## slick (Jul 31, 2015)

Drooooool. Love me some Shelbys.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jul 31, 2015)

Brian: FINE Lyndy! 

Question: is the bike in the auction what would be considered "over restored"? This is a term I've heard recently in car show lingo and wonder how it apples to the bicycle world. In regard to pricing where "should" the restored bicycle fall in value relation to the well preserved original? For example in this case the owner is asking 4k does that make an original paint of the same bike worth 6k? This might be a bad example.

Should they be "equal" in value or should the restored bicycle be valued higher due to the time and effort the restorer puts into a complete restoration? In cases where the untouched uncirculated well preserved complete original is valued more then the gaudy restoration, or in other cases the fine restoration obviously being valued more then the crusty incomplete barn fine.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 31, 2015)

I would think an original of condition 7.5 or higher would be worth more than a restored version. But it's really in the eye of the beholder. The old saying, it's only original once still holds a lot of weight. As un nice as my tank appears, I couldn't bare to un-do the original 3 tri-planes.... It would lose it's Identity so to speak.


----------



## catfish (Aug 1, 2015)

bricycle said:


> Here's my 33-34 Lindy. Fenders different, and Plane not aluminum original. but at about $2000.00 more bang for your buck.



Very nice!


----------

